# Would Dallas make this trade?



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

Dallas gives: Michale Finley, Steve Nash, Reaf Lefrentz

To Toronto for: Vince Carter, Jerome Williams, #4 pick

I think it would help both teams

Toronto
Nash, Finley, Mo-pete, Antonio Davis, Lefrentz

Dallas
Van Exel, Carter, Dirk, JYD or Karl Malone, Pavel Podkolzine or Shawn Bradley

Just an idea


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

NO, just hell no. :no: No it doesn't work for both teams. Dallas has the best team chemistry in all of sports, why screw that up? we need a big man who doesn't need to score. Not a guy with one wrong twist his career is over.

Then you look at it this way.

G NVE
G VC
F DIRK
F Bosh (maybe melo if Nuggets don't like him)
C Jermaine O'neal (we can sign him with money we saved)

Then you have five ball hogs!


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

another thing, Pavel Podkolzine is the most overrated thing i've ever seen. He has no talent what so ever and is just tall. He's Shawn Bradley #2, but Bradley is 20 times better. This is how busts are made.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If they traded Nash they would have to get a TJ Ford so they could atleast have 1 unselfish player.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

*No Thanks*

Finley, Nash and Lafrentz!!!

Are you crazy? You must be a Raptor fan. I don't like
Vince Carter and never did. He may have some talent
but he is injury prone and not a team player.

Who cares if he has some great looking dunks, he shoots
about 33% from the floor. Just goes to show you that
if you launch enough shots anyone will score.

Sorry but this will never happen and should never happen.

The 4th pick in the draft is where all the question marks
start so even that is not any guarantee of getting a future
star. So why would we give up two stars and a young
3rd pick in the draft for Basically Vince Carter and a prayer.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: No Thanks*



> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Finley, Nash and Lafrentz!!!
> 
> Are you crazy? You must be a Raptor fan. I don't like
> ...



:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## A_wildstabatanything (Jun 18, 2003)

It is a terrible trade, but Mavsman I suggest you check the stats next time instead of pulling them out of your ***. Vince has shot 45.4% over his career thus far and had a higher FG% than Dirk last year despite playing on one leg.

Nice try though.


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

^^^ I agree with the guy above me.

Plus, Vince isn't a team player?! All of Raptor fans are dying, begging, praying for Vince to demand the ball more. He's too unselfish for a player with his talents, if anything.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>A_wildstabatanything</b>!
> It is a terrible trade, but Mavsman I suggest you check the stats next time instead of pulling them out of your ***. Vince has shot 45.4% over his career thus far and had a higher FG% than Dirk last year despite playing on one leg.
> 
> Nice try though.


Actually I did look at the stats however I was looking at the
3pt % instead of the FG%. But thanks for correcting my mistake.

Glad to see you agree the trade sucks though.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

Well for this trade to happen both teams would have to be wanting to blow up their team. This practically blows both the Mavs' and Raps' core. NOT GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

hell mofo no


----------

